# Beretta 92D Centurion (Italy)



## KevinE161 (Oct 30, 2017)

If anyone can lend a hand locating an Italian made Beretta 92D Centurion. I have an Italian made 96D just looking to complete the set. Doesn't even need to be an entire gun specifically looking for the 9mm complete slick slide.

Thank you


----------



## JonHK40 (Mar 2, 2018)

Kevin, good luck. While I can't factually substantiate this, my impression was that the 92D was pretty much a U.S.-sort of thing, primarily generated by US LEOs making a transition from revolvers to Semi-automatics, and essentially wanting a sort of a "semi-automatic revolver." I strongly suspect that the vast preponderance of 92D production was by BUSA.

I don't disparage the 92D-in fact, it's one of my favorite pistols for duty and competition, and I rank it up there with my P30L V1 LEM. My personal 92D has been upgraded with Wilson Combat trigger bar, chrome silicon springs, Tool Tech Trijicon sights, Langdon grips, a BUSA solid steel matte chrome finished recoil spring guide, and Wolff springs-it's a magnificent pistol. But I really think you're going to be hard-pressed to find one that's not made in the US by BUSA.

Best, Jon


----------



## jamppp (Apr 9, 2018)

KevinE161 said:


> If anyone can lend a hand locating an Italian made Beretta 92D Centurion. I have an Italian made 96D just looking to complete the set. Doesn't even need to be an entire gun specifically looking for the 9mm complete slick slide.
> 
> Thank you


Any interest in a 92D Compact - Italy ?

jam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

jamppp said:


> Any interest in a 92D Compact - Italy ?


Not I. I don't particularly like Beretta other than some of the older models like the Jetfire 25 and similar models, and then just for fun, not serious work. The 92 models are far too heavy and clunky for me. YMMV.


----------

